# MY 12' SCHWINN TIGER PROJECT "A BROTHERS LOVE"



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

THIS BIKE IS GOING TO BE IN HONOR OF MY SISTER THAT DIED 3 YEARS AGO FROM BREST CANCER ITS AN IDEA MY OLDEST SISTER CAME UP WHIT TO BUILD A BIKE IN HONOR OF OUR SISTER SO NOW IM GOING TO BRING THAT IDEA TO LIFE...........ITS GOING TO BE HARD BUT ILL MAKE IT HAPPEN ....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DO YOUR THING MIKEY....!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> DO YOUR THING MIKEY....!!


THANKS JONH IF U CAN HELP IN ANY WAY FEEL FREE BRO


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Just let me know what you need...pedals etc...lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Just let me know what you need...pedals etc...lol


YUP


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

WAT EVER IS NOT ON THE PIC I NEED LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> THIS BIKE IS GOING TO BE IN HONOR OF MY SISTER THAT DIED 3 YEARS AGO FROM BREST CANCER ITS AN IDEA MY OLDEST SISTER CAME UP WHIT TO BUILD A BIKE IN HONOR OF OUR SISTER SO NOW IM GOING TO BRING THAT IDEA TO LIFE...........ITS GOING TO BE HARD BUT ILL MAKE IT HAPPEN ....


RIP homie. This is going to be a good build up and I can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

YUP WITH FROM MY HOMIES IT WILL BE A GOOD BUILD AND ITS ALSO I BUILD THE MEANS SOMETHING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me know if you need anything custom for this bike. I'm down to do my part.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Let me know if you need anything custom for this bike. I'm down to do my part.


IMA DRAW SOME STUFF UP TONIGHT AT WORK AND WELL GO OVER THEM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> IMA DRAW SOME STUFF UP TONIGHT AT WORK AND WELL GO OVER THEM


Coo. Let me know homie.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:angel:........IF U NEED A PAINTER. LMK.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry To Hear About You Sister Bro,I'm Sure This Build Is Gonna Come Out REALLY NICE.Especially Since Its Being Done In Memory Of Her.:nicoderm:...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I got an idea on the top bar ill draw an send you the pic later k....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:good luck on the build bro...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks guys cant wait to get it done


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck on your build


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm sure your sister will be smiling in heaven :angel:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> I'm sure your sister will be smiling in heaven :angel:


thanks jesse


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Wish you the best of luck on this build mike. A very good way to honor the memory of your sister. Don't think I can do much to help you out, but if you need anything cut out let me know and I'll try and get you a really good hook up on getting parts cut out with the water jet.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Proud to be apart of this build for one of my good friends, I hope we can make you and your sister proud mikey!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

great build mikey. i have a bat holder some where in storage ill see if my bro can dig it up.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> great build mikey. i have a bat holder some where in storage ill see if my bro can dig it up.


A mini bat holder....? Dang im lookin for a mini bat holder myself


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need a bat holder too!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> great build mikey. i have a bat holder some where in storage ill see if my bro can dig it up.


thanks gilly


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Proud to be apart of this build for one of my good friends, I hope we can make you and your sister proud mikey!


thank marcos been wanting to build it but it was hard at the time after 3 years i think its time


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Its been time mikey lets do this


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Its been time mikey lets do this


yup going to start taking the paint off monday


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I can maybe monday nite


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That is a realy nice thing you are doing bro I know how much you miss your sister aswell as her doughters an your fam im realy happy your doing it for her an I know it wont be easy bro but im here for you as im sure alot of people are cant wait to see when its done I know it will be sick but most of all this bike will mean more to you then any bike you ever built good luck brother


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> That is a realy nice thing you are doing bro I know how much you miss your sister aswell as her doughters an your fam im realy happy your doing it for her an I know it wont be easy bro but im here for you as im sure alot of people are cant wait to see when its done I know it will be sick but most of all this bike will mean more to you then any bike you ever built good luck brother


thanks bro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

96tein said:


> A mini bat holder....? Dang im lookin for a mini bat holder myself


yes i bought it from schwinn1966 im sure he might have more


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> thanks gilly


no problem. wish i could do more


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> yes i bought it from schwinn1966 im sure he might have more


Yeah im goin to hit him up about one, thanks for the tip homie


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

i got time for this bro paint patterns striping and leafing custom twist its all with in ur reach


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> no problem. wish i could do more


Gilly ur doing wat u can and I thank u for that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

monday im going to start taking the paint of old school way wire style


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry for the set back now that im in my new place ill be getting started soon


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

taking off the old paint


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

now in primer


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

almost ready


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i wanna thank e.c. rolo for donating some sissy bars and forks for this build ......


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


>


I See You Got The Tires..Were They A Pain To Put On? Cant Wait To See The Bike Done..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Not really but my hands were burnning


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> i wanna thank e.c. rolo for donating some sissy bars and forks for this build ......


Anytime bro... if you need anything else and i got it you are more than welcome to it bro...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Anytime bro... if you need anything else and i got it you are more than welcome to it bro...


thanks so much bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just waiting to get the paint now that the season is over ima get cracken on this project once again thanks to rolo and raul for the hook up on the parts for this build still looking for a bat holder and trianing wheels


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> just waiting to get the paint now that the season is over ima get cracken on this project once again thanks to rolo and raul for the hook up on the parts for this build still looking for a bat holder and trianing wheels


I tought I had extra training wheels but I dont bro sorry... Let me see what I can do on a bat holder...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no biggie bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup jon i see u lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> just waiting to get the paint now that the season is over ima get cracken on this project once again thanks to rolo and raul for the hook up on the parts for this build still looking for a bat holder and trianing wheels


No problem homie. Just let me know if I can help.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> No problem homie. Just let me know if I can help.


yup u can with the top bar we talked about


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup u can with the top bar we talked about


Draw some shit up so we can work on it. It will be my first project at my new house.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Clown Confusion said:


> now in primer


Hit me up tonight got brackets for you


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Hit me up tonight got brackets for you


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mike do you have a painter lined up?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

No


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Hit me up tonight got brackets for you


wat brackets


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> No


let me know when your ready for paint, I will talk to my boy. what color you going with?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pink but a bad ass pink are diffrent shades of pink


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

but ill let u know


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im on a low buget lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> im on a low buget lol


dont trip bro.. just get the paint


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

silver base with magenta candie will look sick


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


E.C. ROLO said:


> dont trip bro.. just get the paint


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> :thumbsup:


just tryin to help... its for a good cause.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

How manny oz will I need


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> How manny oz will I need


I have no idea Im not the painter lol.. I would say just get a pint or 2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just get a pint of silver and 2oz of candie magenta then some clear


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill let ya know thou when its ready for that stage


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> ill let ya know thou when its ready for that stage


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT for my ***** Mikey!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pics of mock up tomorrow need to get some bolts for the rims


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i need to get some bolts for the rims


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good bro...



Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 561647


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> pink but a bad ass pink are diffrent shades of pink



:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> pink but a bad ass pink are diffrent shades of pink


Ive got some hot pink pearl enough for you project if u wanna go with the color....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

the bat ill be useing for this bike


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> the bat ill be useing for this bike
> View attachment 564293


that looks really nice. bike is coming along really nice.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks gonna try and get the paint today


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just ordered a sprocket threw jagster


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> thanks gonna try and get the paint today


never mind plan didnt come threw


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=568181&stc=1&d=1352777504


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


>


Jea!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


>


get down James Brown!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

big thanks to Raul , Rolo , Kevin and Errik for making this build happen with out these guys it wouldnt gone as far as it has ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> big thanks to Raul , Rolo , Kevin and Errik for making this build happen with out these guys it wouldnt gone as far as it has ....


:thumbsup: can't wait to see it done.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

updates


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lesstime said:


> updates


maybe tomorrow


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

A lil update


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good bro...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lil update
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=574095&stc=1&d=1354058894


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man those grips came out bad ass!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 575182
> 
> View attachment 575183



:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD MIKEY...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 575182
> 
> View attachment 575183


looking clean bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> A lil update
> View attachment 573174
> 
> 
> View attachment 573175


Bike looks clean bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

here you go mike pic one right off the cutting table pic two mocked up with OG lil tiger fender


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

keep in mind the door knobs ARE JUST THERE TO HOLD IN PLACE till i get new screws for them...


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> keep in mind the door knobs ARE JUST THERE TO HOLD IN PLACE till i get new screws for them...
> View attachment 580162


i got screws that look like ribbets if u want them bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 579445
> View attachment 579446
> here you go mike pic one right off the cutting table pic two mocked up with OG lil tiger fender


Nice !!!!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> keep in mind the door knobs ARE JUST THERE TO HOLD IN PLACE till i get new screws for them...
> View attachment 580162


Bike is coming along really nice mike. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Bike looking nice bro.. its nice seeing a bike with MEANING behind it...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> keep in mind the door knobs ARE JUST THERE TO HOLD IN PLACE till i get new screws for them...
> View attachment 580162


Door knobs-Thats old school..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> keep in mind the door knobs ARE JUST THERE TO HOLD IN PLACE till i get new screws for them...
> View attachment 580162


 they came out nice bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

latest update....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lookin good mike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lookin good bro. Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bike look's good bro.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

That bikes nice homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

update..... heres the seat my dad did for the bike this seat is so amazing .....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

I love it bro ... great build


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thank you bro..... could not done it with out the homies Raul , errik, kevin and most of all my dad


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oh and lesstime good job doing the fender braces


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol crazy mike lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> update..... heres the seat my dad did for the bike this seat is so amazing .....
> View attachment 591407
> 
> View attachment 591408
> ...


 seat came out tight bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> thank you bro..... could not done it with out the homies Raul , errik, kevin and most of all my dad


you dont have to thank me bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Looks good bro very nice TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 598172


Very Nice man, just looked at entire thread. BTW, Didb you chrome or just polish the parts? I ask because trying to get idea what chrome wil cost.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

No I just hand polish the parts


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Justin. I took my parts in for
lil tigress
handle bars/sissy bars/crank/sprocket/training wheel arms/head badge and all the hardware (nuts bolts cups) 
It ran me about $275.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Mikey can't wait to show along side this bike. Not competition wise, but just for the showing next to such an amazing and hard built emotional bike. 
It's truly going to strike emotion for a lot of people at any show it goes to.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup cant wait to ... Cant wait to show it at autoramma


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


96tein said:


> Mikey can't wait to show along side this bike. Not competition wise, but just for the showing next to such an amazing and hard built emotional bike.
> It's truly going to strike emotion for a lot of people at any show it goes to.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> Justin. I took my parts in for
> lil tigress
> handle bars/sissy bars/crank/sprocket/training wheel arms/head badge and all the hardware (nuts bolts cups)
> It ran me about $275.


. Thanks man and sorry for such late reply as just seen post now.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

\\
heres the badge


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Sick


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 604360
> \\
> heres the badge


 Nice,who made the badges?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice,who made the badges?


Jones and son


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> Jones and son


Thanks, I just found them on facebook, the custom badges looks very cool and will be a nice touch on the bike.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this bike came out bad ass my hats off to you bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Wow Mike came out clean


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Wow Mike came out clean


Thanks gilly


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

Badass


----------

